# Micrologix  1000



## anmora220 (Abr 4, 2007)

hola  amigos  tengo un tema ojala me ayuden 
tengo un plc compacto  micrologix 1000, como saben  su interface para conectar a la pc  es  RS232, ahora  mi  laptop tiene puerto USB, como ago para conectarme  he conseguido un cable  de  RS232  A   USB  pero cuantro trato de configurar en el link  no me reconoce  me pide comfigurar puerto com 1    derrepente  ustedes ya  lo an  hecho y an logrado comunicarce con el plc   ojala me ayuden  gracias


----------



## mario cesar gudiño (May 13, 2007)

Hola: soy nuevo en el foro, espero que la información que yo pueda aportar al foro sea de utilidad.

En respuesta a tu pregunta: Yo he trabajado con estos plc, en windows 98 y funciona adecuadamente la comunicacion con rslinx, sin embargo para windows xp, es un poco mas complicado, intente hacer lo mismo que tu y no funciona, lo que hizo uno de mis compañeros de trabajo ( ya que el software y el plc, es de la empresa dode laboro), es usar la tarjeta pcmk y con eso funciona adecuadamente, la verdad es que no he tenido la oportunidad de intentar la comunicacion asi ,dejame preguntar exactamente como se realiza y te lo comento.
bye


----------



## WINY_82 (Jun 21, 2007)

hola


ya revisaste si tu puerto es usb es 2.0???
si es asi tendras que conseguir un convertidor de usb a serial que sea 2.0, por que si no no vas a poder comunicarte al plc. a otra cosa, el puerto usb no siempre es el com 1, puede que sea el com 5 o el 7 o depende de tu compu al cual lo designe.


saludos!!!!!!!!!!


----------

